# Got my BFP!!! But BBT dipped today.



## Prayin.4.Baby

Hi Ladies!!! I am SOOOO excited to announce that I finally got my BFP!! Who knew TTC could be so hard? I give all the credit to Pre Seed, first time using it this month and here I am! That stuff is awesome!! Anyways, I found out two days ago that I'm pregnant and I am now 15 dpo. My husband recommended that I keep temping even though I didn't want to just in case something happens and that way I'm not behind on my temps. (Praying that nothing does happen and that I have a very healthy pregnancy of course!) This morning though, my temp dropped below the coverline by about .07 degrees. My coverline is 97.52 this month and this morning I was at 97.45. Usually my temps stay really high about coverline after I ovulate but this month they have been creeping pretty close to the line all month. Maybe my coverline is just inaccurate? Most months its at 97.00, not 97.52! Either way, is it normal to dip a little bit below it during early pregnancy? (Also, it did dip one other time below coverline on 10dpo when I'm pretty sure I implanted because I spotted for 2 days after that.) Thanks for all your help ladies! I'm so excited that I finally get to be joining the pregnancy side of the forum!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats on ur BFP!!! But please stop temping now! U'll cause urself undue stress. The same advice will be given even if u google ur question! Accept that u are pregnant and start lookin after urself. Folic acid (or my personal choice of Pregnacare) is a must! And a glass of orange juice a day will help you absorb that much important iron! 

Happy an healthy 9 mths! :hugs:


----------



## wanaBmummy

I stopped temping as soon as i got my BFP (the month i got pregnant was my first time temping and preseed) and it was at it highest of 37. something. Well anyway i did it this morning just out of pure curiosity and it was 36.64 which i wasn't expecting as that was my normal temp before pregnancy xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Our temp fluctuates when pregnant that's why it isn't a good idea to temp! I find I don't sleep as soundly either due to dreams, pee'in, hard to get comfy, running hot.. Etc. all contribute to random temps! Put the thermometers away and stop giving ur selves any unnecessary worry! Just chill and let nature do its thing! :) 

WannaB :hi: fellow south waley!


----------



## Emerald87

carlyjade86 said:


> Our temp fluctuates when pregnant that's why it isn't a good idea to temp! I find I don't sleep as soundly either due to dreams, pee'in, hard to get comfy, running hot.. Etc. all contribute to random temps! Put the thermometers away and stop giving ur selves any unnecessary worry! Just chill and let nature do its thing! :)
> 
> WannaB :hi: fellow south waley!

I agree. Put the thermometer away. I will admit I've been guilty of the odd temping but I take them at random times so they're not reliable anyway.

Time to move out of TTC mode and into stressing-like-crazy-over-every-little-sign mode. Sounds like you're already easing into said mode.


----------



## keepholdingon

I've continued temping since my BFP and my temp ranges sometimes up to half a degree. I wouldn't worry about it. Temping has not caused me any stress and I'm sure I will stop it soon enough but for me it's a comfort to see my temp still high.


----------



## hopestruck

I temped for 2 days after my BFP and then stopped after my temp went down by .14 degrees. LOL. I was freaking out and then decided to just stop altogether - no need to cause undue stress and worry!

As for your husband's idea - there's actually no reason to keep temping so that you don't "get behind". If something happened and you lost the baby/AF came, you would know. And that would count as day 1 of your next cycle, so you would begin temping then. As long as you're still pregnant, you're still considered to be in the same cycle that you got your BFP in, and you won't ovulate.


----------



## Lozdi

I still temp lol but I'm getting very lazy about actually inputting it into FF. Take a look at my chart- my temps go all over the place and my baby is fine. I even plummeted through the coverline on the very day I got my bfp.

Once you get a bfp, STOP tempting, unless you are like me and simply curious to see what my temps do pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## eagertobepreg

Hi just get ur progesterone levels checked by ur doc if ur this worried abt tempting....if the doc confirms that it is good and normal then u can relax nd just stop tempting....if it is low, the doc would put u on prog pessaries for first 12 weeks....I am on them currently..high prog levels are responsible for the high temps wch maintain a healthy pregnancy....
I wud suggest u get that done instead of just stressing out with temperature daily....once u get ur bfp u need to stop tempting....if u get stressed ur hormones may get messed up...so just relax and stop tempting....


----------



## wanaBmummy

Sorry its late but Hi!! :wave: x


----------

